# Rufus and ME ;-)



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of the way I just started to attach my flats to my forks. I think the Rufus Hussey approach is very sound in that it should greatly reduce friction on the bands.

You will see my slingshot I'm using (SimpleShot, love it for sure) and I did a close up of the band attachment. Using the standard 10.5 band length that comes from the factory may be a little short for me using this method and I may need to make 11.5" band so I can stretch out a bit.

There are a couple other alternatives to this also, you can have the tail sticking up and the loop down, or you can just have the band fold over the tip of the folk. I personally think Rufus's technique is the best ...... what do you think ?

BTW: the belt pouch made by Rothco, it was only about $9.00 and works great, holds sling, extra bands and the smaller outside pouch holds marbles , life is good !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well if have done some research about Rufus~You will find he tied the rubber on both sides of the slingshot forks..At that time old bicycle tubing

of real rubber back then....So added is bit of information for you~~May Your Ammo fly Straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Well if have done some research about Rufus~You will find he tied the rubber on both sides of the slingshot forks..At that time old bicycle tubing
> 
> of real rubber back then....So added is bit of information for you~~May Your Ammo fly Straight~AKAOldmiser


Ya, back in the day the old rubber was real rubber and had a lot of zip.

The only fork attachment I have seen Rufus do was like the one I did ...BUT .... that was from one or two videos, I'll keep nosing around.

So far I like this method quite a bit, but I would like input from others that have used it, both Ya and Na !

Thank you for your input for sure, it is like I'm entering my childhood again ;- )

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wll said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Well if have done some research about Rufus~You will find he tied the rubber on both sides of the slingshot forks..At that time old bicycle tubing
> ...


Well in your web brower ..type in....how to tie Rufas slingshot bands...that should give you some options too check out....should bring up quite a bit of info...OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


Will do it now, thank you,

wll


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

oldmiser said:


> Well if have done some research about Rufus~You will find he tied the rubber on both sides of the slingshot forks..At that time old bicycle tubing
> of real rubber back then....So added is bit of information for you~~May Your Ammo fly Straight~AKAOldmiser


I know your comment is 4 years old but. I think you're wrong sir. The way this man did it is correct. Rufus would pull against the band. The band would never go over the top.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am very interested.......guess I'll do a bit of on line research.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am back after watching several videos of Rufus Hussey shooting his slingshots and it appears he did not shoot OTT at all. Anybody got an contradictory evidence?

GP


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I am back after watching several videos of Rufus Hussey shooting his slingshots and it appears he did not shoot OTT at all. Anybody got an contradictory evidence?
> GP


You're right. He had his own way. The bands never went over the fork. He looped it and simply pulled the bandset against the rubberbands used to tie it.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been using a similar tying method for a long time and like Wll said, I found that it greatly reduces friction compared to ott and extends band life imo. I drape the bands / tubes over the top of the forks and tie around both sides. In other words, I tie the bands around the front AND back of the forks. Doing it this way greatly reduces the tendency of the bands to slip when you pull against the ties, because as you pull against the side facing you, the ties cinch down on the side facing the target. Works for me. YMMV


----------

